# PC5611 unter windows 2000



## Markus (30 Juni 2003)

hallo,

betreibt jemand einen cp5511 unter windows 2000?
geht das?
was benutzt ihr für treiber?

bzw hat mir da jemand treiber?

mfg!
markus


----------



## Mark (30 Juni 2003)

Hallo Markus,,

>betreibt jemand einen cp5511 unter windows 2000?
Ja ich. 

>geht das? 
Natürlich.

>was benutzt ihr für treiber? 
Ich glaube das ist kein speziellerTreiber notwendig gewesen ist.
Der einzige Haken ist, dass der Adpater an der PCMCIA-Karte angeschlossen sein muss, damit W2k sie erkennt.

Ansonsten, klick mal hier:http://www4.ad.siemens.de/csinfo/li....csinfo2&content=/skm/search.asp&Query=cp5511 :wink:


----------



## Markus (30 Juni 2003)

ups, danke mal aber ich meinte die pci version, also den cp5611
sorry!

nen 5511 hab ich am lappi, der geht einwandfrei.

aber in nem rechner mit win2000 wo ne software-sps drauf läuft (WINAC) geht er nicht, er wird zwar mit der installation von step7 v5.2 pro erkannt, aber winac bringt immer die meldung:



> Fehler beim initialisieren des DP-Treibers



winac bzw winlc läuft perfekt, es kann nur nicht mit exterener profibus hardware komunizieren wegen dem cp5611.


----------



## Markus (30 Juni 2003)

hehe aber danke für den link, ich habe das gefunden:

http://www4d.ad.siemens.de/skm/fram...1+winAC&WANTED_HITS=10&Vorschau=on&scount=117

jetzt brauch ich nur noch sp1 vür winac v3.0 und dann gehts!
werde dann mal suchen gehen...


----------



## Markus (30 Juni 2003)

hier der link zum service pack, falls den noch wer braucht:

http://www4.ad.siemens.de/csinfo/livelink.exe/fetch/7425213/SP1-Computing-V30.exe

so werd dann man testen und euch wieder nerven wenns nicht geht...  8)


----------

